
The Great Bitcoin Bull Market of 2017 - hudon
http://www.runtogold.com/the-great-bitcoin-bull-market-of-2017/
======
CyberFonic
This article talks mainly about the capital inflows into the BTC market.
US$16,650,000 per day.

Has anybody seen any indication of how much is being cashed out? That is, the
level to which BTC are being converted back into USD, gold, etc. AFAIK, you
can't buy homes, yachts, sports cars with BTC, so surely some BTC holders
would be starting to convert their paper gains into real stuff.

Would also be interesting see any numbers relating to level of "commerce"
being conducted in BTC.

